# Carp on a Fly



## madonafly

I have been guilty of being a Carpaholic for the past three weeks. I need a fix at least 4 days a week, 6 when weather permits (meaning wind, I don't mind rain)
The majority I have landed are over 30". And I am using a tiny Glow Bug. It amazes me I haven't lost more. I get them up to where I can see them then look at my net and try to figure out how to get this monster in there. I endup scooping the head, laying the rod down and grabbing tail which is scary cause if they take off, they will take my rod and reel with them.
I started off using an 8 wt but I just bought an Allen 6 and been using it. Gets a bit scary.
Here are a few starting with the Mirror Carp them the common


































LOVE THESE GUYS!


----------



## GaryFish

Hardest fighting freshwater fish I've ever caught! As a sport fish, they are stronger and fight harder than anything out there. They might be ugly, but landing one on a fly rod will be a tougher challenge than any snooty 20 Henry's Fork rainbow. I used to fish with them with my fly rod and gave it up. I hooked in to one that ran about the size of what you've got there and nearly broke my favorite fly rod. I caught another one with my spinning rod and it ripped the gears right out of the reel before I could loosen the drag. Serves me right for using line so heavy. Anyway, thanks for sharing the pics and the adventure.


----------



## martymcfly73

Nice. Those are some brutes.


----------



## drsx

Hah with all this talk of carp I might have to test my new 10wt on one of these babies.


----------



## madonafly

Got out for a little while today. Got someone else to take a picture of one. Nice Mirror.


----------



## Lawdog

Good job on those, I just cant bring myself to like them, they are the ugliest critters in the water. So do you kill em after the catch or let em go. 

Ive caught a few on spinning gear but I feel deflated when I see its not a different species I guess I should try the fly rod on em. 

Just so dang ugly I dont even like to touch em.

Any way good job.


----------



## Fleigenbinder

Great job! I too am a carpaholic. If you need someone to go with you, pm me. I wouldn't mind trying 

Bountiful pond again. There are some Kragens in there!


----------



## GaryFish

Nice big ugly there. 

I changed my thoughts about carp fishing. I figure, I release about 98% of the fish I catch, and if I fish for fun, and catching big fish is more fun than catching small fish, then yea, carp are a blast!


----------



## uintahiker

Gotta admit- I love catching carp! They're a blast! They kinda creep me out a little bit though. Don't tell my wife, but I'm kinda afraid to touch them. I just get my pliers and pull the hook out then nudge them back in the water with my foot. That said, are they smooth like trout or bass, or a little rough like the whitefish? Have they made any of your equipment stink? 

I might have to pick one up sometime. 

My daugher on the otherhand will pick up just about anything that has fins and swims. It was pretty funny watching her try and pick up a carp last night that was as long as her leg. She gave up after a few tries.


----------



## madonafly

They are like a whitefish, a little rough. As far as smell, not gonna lie, they stink! I have one of those measuring nets as in the pictures (right, like it helps..LOL) It rides on the OUTSIDE of my car, behind the spare tire. And on my bike, I have it sticking out the back so the smell is behind me. Be sure and take a towel and some handy wipes. They really are majestic though. Solid as a brick.

Oh and the net is strictly carp net, the other species get the Ghost net...;-)


----------



## drsx

Check out this giant carp,
http://www.fishhound.com/article/giant-carp-taken-lake-during-clean-project


----------



## madonafly

OH MAN! Could you imagine that on the fly!!!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster

You want to catch larger carp? Kill everyone you catch. They get stunted just like brook trout in a mountain lake.


----------



## americanforkdude

+1 on the carp. Only time I fished Pineview for Musky I hooked into a huge carp by the tail. It took about 30 minutes or longer to get the thing in on a 5 wt rod. I was sure I had a nice musky until it broke the water, then disappointment sunk in. But I won't lie they are fun. I've probably caught 5 carp in my life on a 5 rod and 4 of the 5 have been snagged in the tail or one of the fins.


----------



## madonafly

I have not snagged one, but the fly in the mouth is an insane fight, snag would be rediculous!


----------

